# Need Reel Repair



## sandyshoes (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking for someone that works on ABU-6500 c3-CT high speed reel. Any suggestions greatly appericated :thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try Pompano Joe, I believe he lives in Gulf Breeze


----------



## sandyshoes (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks I will get with him.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in Mexico until Monday, but you can call me next week and I'll be glad to help. 516-2409


----------



## sandyshoes (Apr 18, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> I'm in Mexico until Monday, but you can call me next week and I'll be glad to help. 516-2409


Thanks that will be great


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

